# Bent prop shaft...



## nsr001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello all!

I am new to the forum as well as a first time boat owner.

That being said I think my first boat buying experience could have been a bust.

I purchased a 1542 Duracraft with trailer and a 1995 Mercury 25 all for $1000. I looked at boats for a while and when I found this one. Seemed like a good enough deal to me so I called the guy and we met to test drive it. Motor fired right off as soon as I pushed the starter, boat ran great, good compression when I pulled the rope, lower unit oil looked great, boat didn't leak, ect... One thing I didn't know to look for however was the prop shaft. I found later that it is bent and pretty bad so at that. When I ran the boat it didn't have any vibration. :?

I've asked a couple people and didn't get much info. I thought I would try you guys out and see if I could get any opinions on if it has to be fixed and if it does, what kind of bill will I be looking at? 

All the help will be very very much appreciated.

Thanks guys and glad to be a part of the forum!

Nick


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard. =D> 
A friend had a bent prop shaft on a 25 Merc.He took the lower off, brought it to a shop & for I believe for $125 that's including water pump replacement, all new seals,& prop shaft straighten.


----------



## Specknreds (Jan 23, 2011)

I bent one 4 or 5 years ago on a 25 Mariner and a new shaft was under $100.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 23, 2011)

nsr001 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am new to the forum as well as a first time boat owner.
> 
> ...



Nick,
welcome aboard. Sorry to hear about your misfortune.
Guess it depends on your location and who does the work.
Dealers around me charge $80+/hour for labor (if they will work on it). A small repair shop 
may charge half that. Make a few phone calls to get a ballpark figure.
Also, let the seller know there's a problem asap. Whether he/she chooses
to make it right is a different story. Good luck.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2011)

if it is running fine let it go until it becomes a problem


----------



## nsr001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you all for the info. I am going to go ahead and get it fixed if I can find someone to do it that cheap. I called on shop Saturday and they told me $250 just for a new prop shaft!  

Any of you know where to order one online from??

Thanks
Nick


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 23, 2011)

nsr001 said:


> Thank you all for the info. I am going to go ahead and get it fixed if I can find someone to do it that cheap. I called on shop Saturday and they told me $250 just for a new prop shaft!
> 
> Any of you know where to order one online from??
> 
> ...



$250?? Ouch! 
You can try the salvage yards or ebay for a used one. Also, you may want to get a price a lower unit.
That should be simple enough for you to change yourself. Then again, I know nothing about mercs, LOL.

Salvage yards:
sea-way.com
outboard-parts.com
laingsoutboards.com
tcoutboard.com
fairwindsmarina.com
salvagemarine.com
marinepartsoutlet.com
Superior Marine (800-338-9281)
trixieslanding.com Trixie’s Landing, Bayville, NJ 732-269-5838
americanoutboard.com
piratemarinesalvage.com/
Don's marine Salvage, 5601 126th Avenue North Clearwater, FL 33760 - (727) 576-8577


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 23, 2011)

That lower isn't that hard to take apart.Put the shaft in a lath & straighten it.


----------



## nsr001 (Jan 23, 2011)

I like the idea of getting the shaft I have straightened. I think I'm gonna give that a shot first. Sounds a lot cheaper.  

Is this something that I can do with just regular tools and a little common sense or should I have someone take it out professionally?

Thanks for the help!

Nick


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 23, 2011)

You can straighten that shaft to .020 or so with a big vise and some Oak wood blocks.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2011)

Through local dealers, most prop shops that they send their propellers to will also straighten prop shafts. Just an FYi


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, get it straightened, it is cheaper and usually an easy fix. 

Bufford


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 24, 2011)

Even if you have to sink a couple hundred in the motor, you still got a sweet deal for $1000. I just paid 900 for a used 25hp motor :?


----------



## nsr001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Am I going to need special tools for this project?

Nick


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 25, 2011)

nsr001 said:


> Am I going to need special tools for this project?
> 
> Nick



You may want to try the merc forum over at iBoats. Good luck.

https://forums.iboats.com/forumdisplay.php?f=25


----------

